# Instone LeanFire



## redspy (Jul 16, 2004)

Has anyone tried Instone's LeanFire?  The ingredients look pretty solid :-

50mg of 7-Keto DHEA
  ??? Ramps up metabolism by activating key fat burning enzymes
  ??? May help prevent "diet induced" metabolic decline

255mg of Evolean - A proprietary blend of extracts standardized for the highest levels of:
  ??? 95% pure E and Z Gugulsterones-to help optimize thyroid activity
  ??? Evodiamine-an exciting new compound that accelerates fat-loss by
     increasing your body's core temperature
  ??? Rhodiola-a powerful herb that helps increase energy, stamina, and combat
    oxidative stress

300mg Caffeine, 135mg EGCG from Green Tea, and 650mg Tyrosine
  ??? Increases caloric expenditure for maximum fat burn
  ??? Minimize carbohydrate conversion to body fat
  ??? Maximize stamina, endurance and work capacity

Any reviews?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2004)

my hang-up with Instone products is outrageous prices.

check out Forza-T, at Bulk a 45cap bottle is $42.00, that is damn near one dollar per capsule!


----------



## redspy (Jul 16, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> my hang-up with Instone products is outrageous prices.
> 
> check out Forza-T, at Bulk a 45cap bottle is $42.00, that is damn near one dollar per capsule!



Agreed.  What do you think of Ergolean MC as a cheaper alternative?


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm on the Leanfire right now!  I'm liking it!  Got my free samples today.  The protein tastes like ass, but so far the thermo feels niiiiiiiice!


----------



## redspy (Jul 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm on the Leanfire right now!  I'm liking it!  Got my free samples today.  The protein tastes like ass, but so far the thermo feels niiiiiiiice!




I received my free sample of their MRP (intake Performance) yesterday.  It tasted pretty good and had 44g of sustained release protein.  Shame it costs $50 for 20 packets.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm on the Leanfire right now!  I'm liking it!  Got my free samples today.  The protein tastes like ass, but so far the thermo feels niiiiiiiice!



I liked the MRPs a lot.  The thermo leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

I used Lean System 7 with Ergolean, Red Spy. Worked great for cutting, but man I had the jitters. My thyroid went into overdrive. I was stuck at 11% bf for a while. Added these two together and two weeks later I had dropped to 9.5% bf. No change in routine. Don't know about Lean Fire.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

The MRP tastes like shit to me, but I've been drinking Muscle Milk for about a month.  Stuffs like candy!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 16, 2004)

The pudding one looked interesting.  Haven't checked the prices, just assumed that it'd be outrageous.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I havent seen the prices either.  I emailed them a few weeks ago and asked for samples.  I like the thermo.  Feels kinda like Redline only less jitters.  I'm really sensitive to stims, so I'm always on the lookout for something that doesnt make me too shaky.


----------



## tomas101 (Jul 16, 2004)

just got myt free sample also...i already have the mrps b/c i got it for dirt cheap and the chocolate is also good, i like the leanfire too


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

How did u get the MRP's cheap?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

I got smaples.  I liked the MRP it tasted like Met-Rx... Nice and thick, like cake batter


----------



## redspy (Jul 16, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I used Lean System 7 with Ergolean, Red Spy. Worked great for cutting, but man I had the jitters. My thyroid went into overdrive. I was stuck at 11% bf for a while. Added these two together and two weeks later I had dropped to 9.5% bf. No change in routine. Don't know about Lean Fire.



Thanks Pirate, I check out Lean System 7.  The only thermogenic I've used in the past is Clen and I didn't get the shakes (running 160mcg) which is weird as I'm often sensitive to stimulants.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I cant believe so many of you liked the MRP.  I had to choke it down...and I can drink anything ( no gay jokes   )


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Thanks Pirate, I check out Lean System 7.  The only thermogenic I've used in the past is Clen and I didn't get the shakes (running 160mcg) which is weird as I'm often sensitive to stimulants.


 Neither of them by themselves gives you the jitters--just both together gives you so much energy. You just don't want to sit down. In fact, by themselves, Lean System 7 and ErgoLean are pretty mild compared to all the high caffeine stuff like Hydroxycut, Xenedrine, Zantrex 3, etc. That Lean Fire stuff has 300 mg. of caffeine per serving! Wow!    You would be better off adding some of this: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=684 to an ECA or other generic thermogenic like this: http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=43. No, I don't work for them, but I shop there sometimes. Or maybe you should break the bank on Lean Fire since it has Sylvester Stalone's endorsement.


----------



## dali73 (Jul 19, 2004)

I got my free samples of leanfire on friday, I have to say theywere prettty god. They gave a nice energy level throughout my work out, no gitters. Seriously considering to buy them. have to make up my mind between LEANFIRE and LIPO-6.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 19, 2004)

How do I get free samples?


----------



## redspy (Jul 19, 2004)

Go to http://www.instonenutrition.com and sign up to be a VIP member.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 19, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Go to http://www.instonenutrition.com and sign up to be a VIP member.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 30, 2004)

Just tried Leanfire today. Man I had great workout and now 2hrs later, this stuff gots me jittery.  Coffee  doesnt make me this way.


----------

